# 942 compatibility



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and maybe I but the first post in the wrong discussion, heres my question,
I have a dish 5000 reciever now and want to replace it with a 942, the 5000 now feeds via S cable to a Dwin Transscanner( a scaler) and from there to by 5 lead RGB to a NEC XG75 front projecter.What happens when the 942 feeds the transscanner via componenet, which I believe to be upconverted at the 942???What about SD/HD or OTA ???I just want to replace the 5000 with the 942, it works now with the 5000.I want to watch SD and record and then later HD OTA and then later HD thru Dish.
Thanks for your help,
Neil


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Neil, Will you scaler accept a 1080i or 720p input? If not you will need to get a component to RGBHV converter (about $100) to connect your 942 to your projector. In fact if you have other sources (dvd, Vcr) you would be better off replacing your scaler (if it wont take a hi-def input,even as pass thru) with something like a Iscan HD+ which will convert everything you feed it to RGBHV and let you pick an output resolution that looks good on your projector.


Jon

PS :welcome_s


----------



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

Jon,
the only output of the scaler is RGBHV and 15 pin computer as a pass thru,intially I only want to pass SD and record Sd until I can afford to replace the projector with a 3 chip and a new scaler, probably not for a while. I just for now want to use the 942 a regular dish receiver a with a DVR,what output is the 942 on its composite and componenet outs???
Thanks,
Neil


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Neilh said:


> Jon,
> the only output of the scaler is RGBHV and 15 pin computer as a pass thru,intially I only want to pass SD and record Sd until I can afford to replace the projector with a 3 chip and a new scaler, probably not for a while. I just for now want to use the 942 a regular dish receiver a with a DVR,what output is the 942 on its composite and componenet outs???
> Thanks,
> Neil


Composite is 480i. The Component can be set in the menu for any resolution desired (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i).


----------

